# What should my baby wolf spiders be eating?



## PaulGood (Aug 17, 2008)

and how do they eat exactly cuz i know they will be riding on their mom for like...30-40 days...i haven't had her long...but she ate a cricket the first day i got her and it took for like...3 hours to put it down and that was like...3-4 days ago and she hasn't ate since then...i rescued her from the bug man who was coming later on that day at work because to me that is like burning a really nice painting because shes so coo lookin

if it's not too much to ask i'd also like to know about my rose hair tarantula ...i've done everything i know to do...she hasn't eaten that i know...she seems fine though...its weird...shes making webs all over the place now...she moves around now and she didn't before...i've heard they can go forever without eating but i wanna know from someone who like has one right now


----------



## calum (Aug 18, 2008)

i dont think you need to feed them while they are piggy-backing. once they start comming of momma's back she will leave food for them... or you could leave a few dead crickets in the tank.


----------

